# Guys Opinion!!



## sadsoul (Aug 10, 2010)

Posted in the divorced/separated section. Just wanted to know what guys think. Here is the post:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/16860-advice-needed.html


----------

